# It's been a LONG time-some FOTD's (Pic Heavy)



## M (Jul 23, 2006)

I've been gone a long time! I had some health issues this year, but I'm back in the saddle for now. Here are some FOTD's I did while I was away:
This was using the Thunder Quad




http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2729/dsc05739ro1.jpg

This eye was done with Summer Neutral and Shale e/s, plus Dress Khaki e/l




I wish I remebered what I was wearing here, but this is right after I got all of my hair cut off




This is using MAC Summerwear Quad








Thanks for looking!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 23, 2006)

you are SO unbelievably beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gorgeous looks


----------



## kimmy (Jul 24, 2006)

glad you're okay and we get to see your pretty face again! your makeup skills don't seem to have suffered at all, you look amazing!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 24, 2006)

your eyes are gorgeous! what mascara are you using in the pics??? I love your lashes!


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dramaqueen* 
_your eyes are gorgeous! what mascara are you using in the pics??? I love your lashes!_

 
My HG is MAC Zoomlash. I hear that ppl have difficulty with this formula, but I find it works really well-especially if you really wiggle the wand at the base of your lashes and then pull the color thru to the ends. I learned this technique in a MAC Pro class and it's great!

HTHS
M


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Glad to see you back again! Beautiful as usual! Still got it!


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Jul 24, 2006)

So glad that you are back! You are incredibly beautiful and talented! You also have the perfect facial features to pull off wearing short hair.(I would love the simplicity, but alas my face is way too fat!)


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Minrlluv2* 
_So glad that you are back! You are incredibly beautiful and talented! You also have the perfect facial features to pull off wearing short hair.(I would love the simplicity, but alas my face is way too fat!)_

 
I would love to have long beautiful hair, but it makes me look like a pumpkin head!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 24, 2006)

I love the Summerwear Quad look.  That is so amazing.


----------



## shabdebaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Gorgeous looks.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 24, 2006)

You are beautiful and I am so jealous of you lashes!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jul 24, 2006)

I love the second look and welcome back!


----------



## ShadowyLady (Jul 24, 2006)

Gorgeous! What's on your lips?


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## Zoe (Jul 24, 2006)

You are so beautiful,great job at makeup aswell!


----------



## Midgard (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm glad to see you are back!


----------



## star1692 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow!  You look beautiful! I love you lashes too, there so beautiful....The way you've blended the shadows is perfection...Guess I'm jealous


----------



## luvly_bubly (Jul 24, 2006)

wow!! i love ur features.. there so delicate hehe. And ur eyeshadow application is so well done.


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 24, 2006)

very pretty. love the lashes and what did you use for the lips in the 1st pic?


----------



## User34 (Jul 24, 2006)

all the looks are great and you are so beautiful! =)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 24, 2006)

u look gorgeous


----------



## delovely (Jul 24, 2006)

you are so beautiful!!! I love the first look especially


----------



## honyd (Jul 24, 2006)

ur gourjussssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## ShirleyK (Jul 24, 2006)

hey there... ur eyes look great and beautiful, I love those 2 and somehow you look like the American Next Top Model Winner on the 1st season... Winona Homes or Wynona...(or maybe it's just me... hehehe..) Forgotten how to spell it...


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow you are so beautiful, I love your cheekbones, you should be a beauty model cause you have such a naturally gorgeous face i love the looks.


----------



## Risser (Jul 24, 2006)

wow..gorgeous loos


----------



## Bianca (Jul 24, 2006)

You look gorgeous and I love the new hair!


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShadowyLady* 
_Gorgeous! What's on your lips?_

 
With the Thunder Quad I'm wearing Elle l/g and with the Summer Wear Quad I'm wearing Sinnamon lusterglass.


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_very pretty. love the lashes and what did you use for the lips in the 1st pic?_

 

I used Elle which is the same as Phosphorelle from Bait & Hook


----------



## Rockell (Jul 24, 2006)

This is a gorgeous picture of you, Marcee! You know that I missed seeing you and your inspirational FOTDs...hehe.


----------



## KJam (Jul 24, 2006)

Lovely - so nice and natural


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M* 
_This is using MAC Summerwear Quad




Thanks for looking!_

 





 And I thought I didn't want that quad... 

I love the combo w/ Summer Neutral and Shale as well, but you look gorgeous in all of them (as always)!  Glad to see you're back and well!


----------



## noteventherain (Jul 24, 2006)

girl, you look amazing!  you look absolutely stunning and you're so classic-looking.  & your eyebrows are fabulous!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 24, 2006)

wow!! how gorgeous!


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 24, 2006)

how beautiful are you!


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree w/ what everyone else has said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stunning


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 24, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jul 24, 2006)

wow u are stunnin love the makeup also


----------



## Ambi (Jul 25, 2006)

You remind me of Yoanna [ANTM cycle 2 winner], pretty!


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 25, 2006)

You are an amazing beauty!  I love all of your looks...every one of them is flawless.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jul 25, 2006)

i love all of your looks! and i'm envious of your bone structure. you're gorgeous!


----------



## makeupxlover (Aug 23, 2007)

stunning!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Aug 23, 2007)

gorgeous really!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 24, 2007)

Your eyes and brows are so pretty. Beautifaul makeup.


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome back!  You look absolutely gorgeous and those lashes are amazing!  I do the wiggle at the base trick with my Zoomlash as well and it makes a huge difference.  I learned that trick in your post about the Victor C class you attended.  Thanks for that btw, it was really helpful.


----------



## Bianca (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful as always good to have you back


----------



## aeryss (Aug 24, 2007)

amanzing, really amazing - what else can i say?!


----------



## logan44103 (Aug 24, 2007)

you are absolutely beautiful.....no, the word i want to use is STUNNING!


----------



## pichima (Aug 24, 2007)

you're absolutely gorgeous!
glad to see you're feeling better and ready to gice us more FOTDs...


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 25, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 

 
_You remind me of Yoanna [ANTM cycle 2 winner], pretty!_

 
Me too.

Amazing bone structure, love the looks, especially the Summerwear quad one.


----------



## sophia4041 (Oct 26, 2007)

is that your real lashes?! they're so pretty!


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 26, 2007)

you are so pretty...gosh.


----------



## mandragora (Oct 26, 2007)

You are so beautiful!  I'd kill for those cheekbones.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Oct 27, 2007)

love those cheek bones


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Jan 15, 2008)

You have the most breath taking face i have ever seen and your hair is to die for!


----------

